# Legal or Illegal..can't find info...Help



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I found a spot that is approx. 1000 yards (google earth) from the nearest road. The easiest access point to this primo chunk of state land, is using the right-of-way along a major expressway. I will be hunting well off the the expressway and not shooting toward it..I will not be parking on the e-way and will be walking the 1000 yards. 
I am looking for an easy way in there in lieu of getting dropped by copter.

The only info I have found thus far is this :

*Hunting and Trapping Within a Road or Railroad Right-of-Way* 
[SIZE=-1]You may hunt and trap within a road right-of-way where the adjoining property is publicly owned. If the adjacent property is privately owned, you must have permission from the landowner. Railroad rights-of-way are private property. Trespassing on railroad property is a misdemeanor. You must have written permission from the railroad company to be exempt from trespass.
[/SIZE]

Can someone point me in the right direction on this ?

Boehr ?

Thanks


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

So your more wondering if you can park on the edge of the highway and walk in to the property? I think those rules you posted have more to do with if you can actually hunt on the road, kinda if I shoot it before it hits the center line its legal type thing. :lol:


----------



## Wildcatdad (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think you can park along an expressway. Emergency stopping only.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

I would say no based on what I found in the motor vehicle code. 

*257.679a Limited access highway; pedestrians and certain vehicles prohibited; bicycles permitted on paths; violation as civil infraction.* 
*Sec. 679a.*
*(1) A person shall not operate a motorcycle with less than a 125 cubic centimeter engine, moped, farm tractor, or other self-propelled farm implement, nor shall a pedestrian, bicycle, except as provided in this section, or other nonmotorized traffic be permitted on a limited access highway in this state. Bicycles shall be permitted on paths constructed separately from the roadway and designated for the exclusive use of bicycles.*
*(2) A person who violates this section is responsible for a civil infraction.*

*257.39 Pedestrian** defined.* 
*Sec. 39.*
*Pedestrian** means any person afoot.*


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

foxriver6 said:


> I would say no based on what I found in the motor vehicle code.
> 
> *257.679a Limited access highway; pedestrians and certain vehicles prohibited; bicycles permitted on paths; violation as civil infraction.*
> *Sec. 679a.*
> ...


This to is vague (sp?) as I will not be walking on the e-way, I will be walking the brush along it but within the fence..You can hunt it , but not walk it...? hmmm......I guess I'll be the guniea pig.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

What is vague about the law? 

If you are within the fence of an e-way, you are within the right of way of a limited access highway. Being on foot makes you a pedestrian. Pedestrians are prohibited from being within the ROW of an expressway.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

You probably checked this already, but is it possible to walk along the outside of the fence? I had a similar issue once and used the satellite option on Google maps. It looked too thick next to the road too get through. I didn't occur to me that the pictures were taken in summer with full leaves. I took a drive out when the leaves dropped and found deer paths along the fence. Easy walking following the fence on the outside of the ROW. Take a drive and do some scouting. You may be the only one there. By the way, here is this primo spot, I won't tell anyone. Maybe someone could drop you off. Call them later to pick you up?


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Cedar Swamp said:


> This to is vague (sp?) as I will not be walking on the e-way, I will be walking the brush along it but within the fence..You can hunt it , but not walk it...? hmmm......I guess I'll be the guniea pig.


i had a spot similar to what you are talking about.
I talked with a trooper at the time and i could indeed walk the inside of the fence. Could not park on the hi- way but on a couple of occasions i was dropped off via a friend on the side of the express way. this method requires you to be ready to go and i always took my gun case with me


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

We used to hunt a section off of 69 that was land locked due to a road being closed down when 69 came through. We used to pull off the side drive up unhook the fence then put it back together when we left. Never had any problems til 1 guy decided to pull a motor home and have a big party and bonfire. Sheriff shoo'd them off and let them know they couldnt access the land off the highway....there went that spot, and that was the only access to it because there was a creek that the old road ran over and when they closed the road the bridge went with it.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

foxriver6 said:


> What is vague about the law?
> 
> If you are within the fence of an e-way, you are within the right of way of a limited access highway. Being on foot makes you a pedestrian. Pedestrians are prohibited from being within the ROW of an expressway.


I agree...

"Easy walking following the fence on the outside of the ROW." It would work if that is public land or you have permission from the owner.


----------

